

Amazon Acquires Stanza, an E-Book Application for the iPhone - mjfern
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/27/amazon-acquires-stanza-an-e-book-application-for-the-iphone/

======
callmeed
Interesting move, since I think the Kindle iPhone app is already sweet.

~~~
hboon
Any reason why you like it? I thought it's really basic and the rendering can
do with some improvement (maybe due to the content source). Oh. And it's slow.

